# ? on riding in atlanta area



## fisheye (Apr 26, 2008)

I have just hear that it is finealbe to be riding 2up on a quad,is this true?
I know than it is illeagel, but always been looked over. i've road for year with 2 people at times, been stoped by dnr and sheriff potrole, and they never had an problem with two rideing. I had some freind use my cabin this pased weekend and they got stoped and ticketed for rideing 2up. are they inforcing this now or did they find a DNR officer on a bad day, or a power trip?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Been illegal for as long as I know....unless the machine is designated a 2 up machine..........


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Id say if they let you go before on this, you got lucky. 

Most quads are not designed to be ridden 2UP, which in turn means they're unsafe to ride 2UP. Anything that is deemed unsafe is usually illegal and will get you a ticket.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

As already mentioned in another forum, in order to operate an ATV with 2 people, it must have designed and manufactured accommodations for seating for each passenger.

Some cops let it go, others follow the law and will write you up.

I dont always agree with this law and not every State is as strict as Michigan with the 2-up stuff, but it is what it is.


----------

